# Red Dead Redemption:  Unlock List



## Nic (Jun 5, 2010)

This guide will tell you what mounts, guns, characters, etc.  Also please tell me if I made any typos on the guns, mounts or anything that is a typo.  I really appreciate it and if you are going to use this guide, please give credit as I spent my time typing all the names from a guide!  Oh yeah, if any moderators can sticky this or whatever I really appreciate it!  Thanks for viewing my thread.  I know I didn't post the characters you get when you are only level 0 and I meant to do that so please don't tell me I missed out on that because that is really stupid to post.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Guns</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
1. Cattleman Revolver, Knife
2. Repeater Carbine
3. Throwing Knife
4. Lusitano Nag
5. Volcanic Pistol
8. Winchester Repeater
9. Schofield Revolver
11. Pump Action Shotgun
13. Springfield Rifle
17. Double Action Revolver 
18. Sawed-off Shotgun
20. Rolling Block Rifle
22. Fire Bottle
24. Semi-Automatic Pistol
26. Semi-Auto Shotgun
28. Carcano Rifle
32. Henry Repeater
35. High Power Pistol
37. Double-Barrel Shotgun
40. Bolt Action Rifle
43. Evans Repeater
46. LeMat Revolver
49. Mauser Pistol
50. Buffalo Rifle</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mounts</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
1. El Se


----------



## AndyB (Jun 5, 2010)

Useful, but the Mounts are a little confusing. Perhaps have another part for the Legendary Mounts, rather than amixed between the rest.


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Useful, but the Mounts are a little confusing. Perhaps have another part for the Legendary Mounts, rather than amixed between the rest.


Maybe another spoiler inside Mounts?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 5, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, have the normal list and under that have say:

Legendary
-Level blah blah blah... you get the idea.


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.


----------



## Nic (Jun 6, 2010)

*UPDATE:*  I have updated the _Titles_ so the list will now be on there.


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 7, 2010)

Ain't you missing a Mount? I got it after the donkey. Infested something


----------



## Nic (Jun 7, 2010)

ShiningJPS said:
			
		

> Ain't you missing a Mount? I got it after the donkey. Infested something


As I said, if I missed anything please let me know and I'll update.


----------



## AFAccount (Sep 17, 2010)

Nic oh Nic oh Nic


----------

